# Local Gang Problem



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Al Bada'a, Jumeriah 1 area, there is a gang of around 12 local kids aged 10 to 16 roaming around the place. With them is two beagle dogs they've managed to 'train' into particular vicious brutes. They like to spend their time roaming the area setting their dogs on other people out walking their dogs but what gets them whooping and hollering like savages is setting their dogs on the many stray cats in the area.

They've been sniffing round ours for the last two weeks and a friend of ours was passing and has already told them to beat it. We have a house cat we keep in precisely for these reasons but in our yard there are 2 stray cats that have come to live there due to me feeding them. They rarely leave now and this is what's got the attention of these kids.

Yesterday, I'm sat at the computer and hear the gate to the yard going. I think it's the maid as this is the separate entrance to her room. The next thing I hear is barking, shouting. I look out the back and they are in my back yard chasing the cats around with their dogs. You could tell by the excitement they were going for the kill. I shout and by the time I get downstairs they are long gone. I have a walk around the block but they nowhere to be seen. Probably a good thing considering my temper at the time.

Abhorrent as attacking cats is, I now have a big issue with them coming onto my property, that's a line crossed in my opinion, plus the maid who was in her room at the time was terrified. I called the police and while they were polite enough they said they needed to catch the kids actually on our property and were generally a bit non committal.

Later on I was telling a mate and he says they've had a go at him when out walking his dog but it was outside their own house and he knows where the dog owners live. I don't see the point of going round and speaking to the parents as kids like this are the product of knuckle dragging, mouth breathers themselves and tend to just blindly back up their litter regardless.

I'll probably go down to Bur Dubai police station and put in a complaint over the desk, hopefully they can go round and have a word. I'm kind of hoping this just fizzles out to nothing but being a council estate kid myself, know these things seldom do. Given the area, I doubt they are the children of particularly wasta'd up locals but if this goes proper west, above is the real sequence of events.

Of all the problems I'd ever thought I'd envisage in my time here in Dubai, dealing with a bunch of schemie scrotes was probably the last.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Pics/Video? Cameras? Take a pic or video of them in your yard or better yet of them engaging in this type of activity with innocent people and animals. I don't think the police can deny that kind of evidence.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Call the police. You may be surprised how helpful they can be, especially if you are super nice to them. Trespassing is a crime, as is hassling people in that way. The police will not be very interested in the animal part of the problem (sadly) but the rest should be dealt with.

Ideally, go the Police Station with an Arabic speaking friend.

Good luck.


----------



## Dubai1970 (May 12, 2012)

Age and race? Presume local from Wasta reference. Hopefully problem abates when school term starts but agree with you that these things seldom fix themselves - it's the gang dynamic at work.

Suggest you get some photos or vid as the other poster recommended so that you have evidence. Also try to focus on the owners on the two dogs first - very likely the ring-leaders. Their parents are unlikely to view matters so casually when faced with the prospect of a dog their family owns attacking the cat of someone of equal or greater Wasta.

Things I would NOT do under any circumstances:

1. Patrol the streets looking for these kids
2. Belt any of them (though lord knows I'd do it in a heartbeat)
3. Print fliers with / without photos and trying to name and shame (family dishonoured and all that that entails)

Definitely get the Old Bill on it though - having a dead Wasta'd-up cat or mauled kid/maid/furious Scotsman to deal with is in no-one's interests. 

Let us know how you get on mate. This is disappointing to hear, and something I had hoped would be left behind when I ship out to DXB from London next week.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Be very careful filming people here, especially if any Arab woman are around.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

No need to patrol, they only live around the corner. The kids, I'm guessing, are born here but 2nd or 3rd generation Sudanese/Tunisian. Living in a very old traditional, arabic house in Satwa so I'm assuming not particularly connected. On the down side a large family/community where the eldest male certainly doesn't stop at the leader of this gang wee sh!#$.

I got an arabic speaker to call the police the first time around, played down the cats and played up them being on our property and terrifying the maid with their dogs. They were sympathetic and polite but unwilling to do anything unless caught in the act. I was kind of hoping they might of had a word with their parents (as what would happen in the UK) but I'm guessing nobody in their family actually sees anything wrong with what they are doing, even if the police could have been bothered.

I used to love this area for it's diversity, now give me an expat ghetto any day.


----------



## Dubai1970 (May 12, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> No need to patrol, they only live around the corner. The kids, I'm guessing, are born here but 2nd or 3rd generation Sudanese/Tunisian. Living in a very old traditional, arabic house in Satwa so I'm assuming not particularly connected. On the down side a large family/community where the eldest male certainly doesn't stop at the leader of this gang wee sh!#$.
> 
> I got an arabic speaker to call the police the first time around, played down the cats and played up them being on our property and terrifying the maid with their dogs. They were sympathetic and polite but unwilling to do anything unless caught in the act. I was kind of hoping they might of had a word with their parents (as what would happen in the UK) but I'm guessing nobody in their family actually sees anything wrong with what they are doing, even if the police could have been bothered.
> 
> I used to love this area for it's diversity, now give me an expat ghetto any day.


Genuinely very sorry to hear that "yoof" antisocial behaviour is a blight out there like it is here in the UK. Couple of things:

1) it sounds like you're not entirely certain that the police contacted the family of the dog owners - perhaps a polite follow-up call/visit to the police to check whether they did, might be in order.

2) you might want to find a stray dogs and cats charity / humane society / shelter in Dubai, and report this to them. If this type of behaviour (using dogs to chase and kill cats) is prevalent amongst a certain type of youth in Dubai then the charity will probably be well aware and be able to advise. They may also have better channels of communication into the police and municipal authorities. Just a thought.

Good luck.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Dubai1970 said:


> Genuinely very sorry to hear that "yoof" antisocial behaviour is a blight out there like it is here in the UK. Couple of things:
> 
> 1) it sounds like you're not entirely certain that the police contacted the family of the dog owners - perhaps a polite follow-up call/visit to the police to check whether they did, might be in order.
> 
> ...


The police would not do anything unless the boys were caught in the act: so i dont think he can force them to call the family....


----------



## Dubai1970 (May 12, 2012)

Dubai Animal Welfare Community - Charity Search - TimeOutDubai.com


----------



## adamgibson (May 29, 2012)

i was hoping a move to dubai would mean the end of chavs!


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Where about in Al Bada'a are you, Mr R?

I live in Street 63 but haven't seen or heard of this gang. They must hang about the rough end of the 'scheme'...........

Anyhow, howabout we set up a Scottish posse and we sort it? I've got a killer Cocker Spaniel that is willing to join the cause. He hates Beagles and I can't stand 70's West Coast soft rock either.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

furryboots said:


> Where about in Al Bada'a are you, Mr R?


Backside Iranian Hospital, this lot are from the cluster of old Arabic houses that have been up from before the formation of the UAE. Though a friend has caught them sniffing around the other side of Al Wasl though towards Jumeriah 1. Doubt they've made it up to Mercato yet.


----------

